# Upper Bucks.



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

County that is, Lake Noximixson, rednecks and trees.






I did see a cute little redneck chickie while I was up there but after awhile I think she was just pretending.







The lake itself is 8 miles long maybe two miles wide. Those shot are tributaries. Lots to do up there, bouldering, state game land, they let the dam out in the spring and fall which turns the stream into almost class 4 rapids ( they say class 5 but ...). it runs through to the Delaware River, there is a dam down there that could really kill ya. Its been awhile and its nice to be working up there for a spell.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

*Did someone say " work"?*

A quick surevey in the back after the first day


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

This should be in the WTF section cause, well, wtf? I was glad I had the truck on it.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

this one was over the wires, the last one was only over the wall. Both had something of a backlean,













the trunks.








A small oak, I took that log.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

The whole back yard was something like this






30 mins later it wasn't







There, see that? If that don't prove I really am Treemandan then I just don't know what further I could.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

*Wait! Don't go nowhere*

That spruce too.

























Another WTF moment. He said it was the wind, I say it was his notch.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

I filled both these trucks.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

*Not done yet?*

Nope. These two ash gotta go.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 16, 2010)

As you can see I let the new kid tie on a rope there. My mistake. The first two days it was just me and HC, I worked the ground. The kid was there on the third. We still ain't done.

Oh, here is some black walnut, I took the good logs from that too.


----------



## treeoptimizer (Sep 17, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## deevo (Sep 17, 2010)

Looked like fun, good pics!


----------



## treemandan (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes and thanks, I try to get a good senic pic that depicts what is going on pretty well.
I did my fair share of chipping on this that is for sure. Mainly I am moving logs, stump grindings, topsoil and raking with the loader. Oh and also I have been egging on HC to rig up and take bigger pieces... but I figured you'd know that. To handle the manual raking I invested 25 dollars on this special rake that works rather well on grindings and smaller stuff; no good in long grass but what is?
I rolled home last night with another 2 cords of ash logs. I know, scary isn't it? Well, I just try to leave a big space cushion in front of the truck and take turns slow. 
Been up there 4 days so that makes 4 loads so that roughly is about 6 or seven split cords. I have to go back to do a final clean up. The fourth day the stumps were done and topsoil on em but man that was some kind of mess when it comes down to it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice work Dano. Seems you getting along with HC pretty well. What kind of chipper was that in the pics. Looks a bit like mine.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like you got your hands full there , have fun nice scenery though beautiful up there this time of year


----------



## sgrizz (Sep 21, 2010)

*i know that place.*

i live 20 minutes from there and fish at the dam and lake. I hunt along the lake and ajoining forrest . Big buck and large does in that area. Great pics treemandan, most of the houses along the lake have at alot of property and rocky to.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 22, 2010)

sgrizz said:


> i live 20 minutes from there and fish at the dam and lake. I hunt along the lake and ajoining forrest . Big buck and large does in that area. Great pics treemandan, most of the houses along the lake have at alot of property and rocky to.



I think its granite. Sure are some decent cliffs and other formations in the area. I wonder if the big round boulders and such cam from the glaciers from Hamburg. We are headed up there soon.


----------



## SIWEL (Sep 28, 2010)

Work looks great, I need to learn how to climb. 

Love the OBS fords! anymore pics of them?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 28, 2010)

The wife and I were at the lake a few months ago and rented a paddleboat-that was pretty fun! You're sitting just about a foot above the lake in this little plastic boat lol...

Back in the early 80's, in my "wild and crazy drinking days", my buddies and I would fish at night there, catching mostly catfish and eels. The drunker my one friend would get the more paranoid he'd get that an eel was under the dock trying to get him lol...One night, we were feeling pretty good, and I had the doors to my Mustang wide open, blasting a live version of Steppenwolf's "Born to be wild", and I got this feeling that I should shut it down, so I did. A few minutes later this truck comes barrel-assing in like gangbusters with the spotlight on us, and we're just sitting there fishing. He asked about the noise and we said "oh, yeah, there were some teenagers here but they left" and he said "well, it is prom night" and left-seems the president of the lake lived across the way and called about the music lol....another time that same buddy had a fight with his girlfriend, so I was up talking to her while he was down at the dock fishing; he kept flashing a light and she said "I think he's calling you" so I went down only to hear him cursing and throwing rocks in the lake because he had a monster fish on the line and lost it!!! Good times-thanks for the memories! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 28, 2010)

Why move out to the country if you don't like trees. Dan, why did they want all those trees removed? It seems it would just make the yard hotter. Nice house, I love that type of stone house. How old would you say that house is?


----------



## treemandan (Sep 29, 2010)

Adkpk said:


> Why move out to the country if you don't like trees. Dan, why did they want all those trees removed? It seems it would just make the yard hotter. Nice house, I love that type of stone house. How old would you say that house is?



Most were dead save for the spruce and two ash by the house which honestly could be construed as hazzardous.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 18, 2010)

Of course I still have yet to be paid for this job.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh hell,.... It's only money.....Right??


----------



## treemandan (Oct 19, 2010)

48"BAR PINCHER said:


> Oh hell,.... It's only money.....Right??



2k from two different jobs. The guy is mia, awol, fubar if you will.I wouldn't be surprised if he was in a psych ward or on the lam.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 19, 2010)

treemandan said:


> 2k from two different jobs. The guy is mia, awol, fubar if you will.I wouldn't be surprised if he was in a psych ward or on the lam.



2k is a large bag of beans to be owed , I would say it might be time to consider hiring a 3rd party "COLLECTOR" if you know what I mean ... A hand real close to the wheel of a running stump cutter speaks volumes of the "IMPORTANCE" to handle one affairs ...


----------

